# How to find the right printer?



## teresa005 (Nov 13, 2014)

How to find the right printer?

There're so many printers. How to find the right one? 

1. Price
Best price is not the cheapest price. No one would do business without any profit. There is no cheapest price, there will always be a cheaper price. 

2. Quality
To check the quality, we need samples. Digital sample can check your book.But, there are some difference between digital samples and offset printing products. But a sample from what printer did before, you will see the color, the binding etc. 

3. Service
This part is very important. A salesman with good service, will help you to make things process smoothly. Also can help you to save money & time. 

What do you think?


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

Great advise!


----------

